# Inaka on Chef's Table



## heldentenor (May 5, 2015)

Was wasting time at work watching "Chef's Table" on Netflix. The episode on Niki Nakayama at Inaka seemed to feature a lot of JKI stuff--is she a customer? If so, it looks like Jon's putting tools in the hands of yet another very talented chef!


----------



## JBroida (May 5, 2015)

I know her and have eaten there, but as far as i know she's not a customer. I am friendly with some of her mentors though.

The restaurant is great though. (N/Naka though... not Inaka)

see here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151491141003860.1073741843.369479678859&type=3


----------



## heldentenor (May 5, 2015)

Looks incredible.


----------



## Sparklepony (Jun 20, 2015)

That looks amazing


----------

